# Cedar Shower



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

A few years back in a rented cabin in Alaska, I saw a cedar shower. Decided it was what I wanted for my bird camp in ND.
Here's how I built it. 
Poured a concrete base and covered the walls with OSB. 
Used roller-on truck bed liner to create a shell up the wall. 
Gave additional wall protection by putting up roofing tar paper.
Put ups cedar boards in a horizantal orientation. Ship-lap to facilitate run-off.
The shower gets the most attention of any room. Hot water results in a cedar scent. I'd load pictures but I'm nearly computer illiterate.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I know ceder is resistant to rot, but I think it will be a short period before mold and other issues pop up thow.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll keep watch. The Alaskan cabin owner told me his had been in place for six years, and I didn't notice any problems.


----------

